

Unfit for Work - tpatke
http://apps.npr.org/unfit-for-work/?wpisrc=nl_wonk

======
gadders
Interesting article. We had a similar issue with the previous government in
the UK that tried to "hide" unemployed people by allowing them to go on
disability benefit instead.

